# Looking for corgi or quiet GSD



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

My mom just lost her old lab and has a lonely corgi who needs a new companion. My mom lives on a farm in Va and the dog would have a good life. A corgi (the smaller, short tailed kind) would be ideal, but she has had shepherds all her life as well. She would need a lower drive gsd.

Mom is in Va, I am in NJ so dog/shelter/rescue location can be from VA to NJ and Eastern Pa.

Thanks!


----------

